# Fat tail scorpion and Florida Bark Scorpion Values?



## Arachnomaniak (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey All,
Doing some trading and wondering if anyone could tell me the approx values of an adule Florida Bark Scorpion and an adult Fat Tail Scorpion.  Please specify if your estimate is in Can or US dollars.
Thanks,
-Arachnomaniak-


----------



## Brian S (Dec 20, 2004)

Both are are around $25-35 in US currency. I think I paid $30 for my australis.
Check out the online dealers and that will give you a pretty good idea.


----------



## lhoy (Dec 20, 2004)

Kind of depends sometimes.  If you lived in the Florida, the Florida Bark Scorpion wouldn't be worth that much since you could find them all over the place.  

Lee


----------



## chulopiscinas (Dec 23, 2004)

i pay for my fat tail androctonus bicolor 35 $


----------



## 12345matt54321 (Apr 3, 2009)

lhoy said:


> Kind of depends sometimes.  If you lived in the Florida, the Florida Bark Scorpion wouldn't be worth that much since you could find them all over the place.
> 
> Lee



I cant find the things anywhere!


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 3, 2009)

What Florida Bark Scorpion are you talking about C gracilis or C hentzi. The gracilis will be about twice as much. The same thing goes for fat tails. The price depends on on availablility and demand. Usually fat tails go for around $30. C gracilis $25 C Hentzi $15.

John


----------



## Newports (Apr 3, 2009)

Not that sure on the FL Bark Scorpions but Fat Tails can range from 12-60 dollars from what I've seen.
It depends on the age/size and morphs imo.

For example since A. Australis are usually the most avaliable I got two of them for $12 dollars each.  But the ones from Tunisia can be very pricy as they have the fattest tails of the A. Australis'.  

IMO, from cheapest to most expensive is...A. Australis, A. Bicolor, A.Mauritanicus/A. Crassicauda.  But thats what I know.


----------



## tabor (Apr 5, 2009)

12345matt54321 said:


> I cant find the things anywhere!


florida is a huge state, no gracilis or hentzi live in the part of it that i do. 

gracilis are mostly in southern florida, hentzi are only found right along the georgia border.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 12, 2009)

tabor said:


> florida is a huge state, no gracilis or hentzi live in the part of it that i do.
> 
> gracilis are mostly in southern florida, hentzi are only found right along the georgia border.


This is untrue.  I'm on the west coast of central Florida (Pasco County) and I catch hentzi all the time.  In fact, I went out Friday night and got 15, and left twice as many.

Gracilis are what I'm looking for right now, so if anyone knows where they are, send me a PM!

--Joe


----------



## equuskat (Apr 12, 2009)

tabor said:


> florida is a huge state, no gracilis or hentzi live in the part of it that i do.
> 
> gracilis are mostly in southern florida, hentzi are only found right along the georgia border.


Yeah Joe's right...hentzi are EVERYWHERE...tons in central FL - on the ATS boards, there is a thread that states that they have been found in 70-something% of FL counties.  ATS is down right now, so I can't get an exact number.  lol

gracilis are a little harder to find from what I've recently read and are more north, but still pretty widespread - just sneaky.

Joe: please let me know the next time you go hunting!


----------

